# I really like my 595, but I'm thinking about a new bike



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

No disrespect meant by posting this here, but I've had a 595 for two years and put about 25,000 kilometers on it---I've really enjoyed it as my main bike and I've raced several road races on it---but I'll probably get a new bike this winter or next spring. Although there are many things about the 595 I'd want to preserve, there are a couple of things about the 595 that maybe I'd change. I was hoping that others who've had one might have some suggestions for another bike. A 585 is a possibility, but some other ideas would be appreciated. 

A medium 595 fits me well and I like the geometry, and I consider the frame stiff enough for me, and quite comfortable (I'm about 168 pounds). I consider the bike a good descender (which I take to mean I'm happy with the front end). I like the lines of the bike, for what that's worth.

But, I've had some minor problems with the ISP and would probably not get another ISP bike unless the approach is rather different. I think many frames are now a bit lighter than the 595, and although I'm not really a weight weenie, I like a lighter bike as much as anybody else. Although budget won't make or break the decision, I'd like to get a less expensive frame (previously, I probably was willing to spend more on the theory that I must be getting more, but I'm less likely to think that way for the next bike). I'm sure there must be great frames for $2,000-$3,000. I probably won't get another white bike, either. The less expensive the frame, the more likely I am to race it in crits, in addition to road races (although I have a crit bike that gets that job done).

Thanks in advance.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

The 585 might float your boat. 

Consider Time bicycles. They have a couple of frames in your price range. I test rode the Edge Pulse DA and it was similar to my 585. Maybe a tad stiffer?
http://www.wrenchscience.com/Time/Road_Bikes/Frames.html

Also Ridley. BH "Speedrom" or "Connect", and maybe the Pinarello FP6 since it's on sale. http://www.bikesale.com/search.aspx?manufacturer=1175
and 
http://www.wrenchscience.com/Pinarello/Road_Bikes/Frames.html


----------



## threshold350 (Jan 24, 2008)

I second the Ridley's. I've only ridden the Noah though. I have a BH G4 which I like a lot. IMO, main strengths of the G4 is it's climbing. Compared to the Noah, IMO the Noah is great all arounder.

You may want to also consider are BMC's. I have the SLT which I was told is great for crits. I dont' race so I don't know. If I didn't have the SLT already, I may have gotten the SLC instead of the G4.


----------



## Undecided (Apr 2, 2007)

threshold350 said:


> I second the Ridley's. I've only ridden the Noah though. I have a BH G4 which I like a lot. IMO, main strengths of the G4 is it's climbing. Compared to the Noah, IMO the Noah is great all arounder.
> 
> You may want to also consider are BMC's. I have the SLT which I was told is great for crits. I dont' race so I don't know. If I didn't have the SLT already, I may have gotten the SLC instead of the G4.


Interesting. Although I haven't looked at them in a couple of years, my impression was that the Ridleys were sort of at the other end of the spectrum in terms of geometry (e.g., relatively (much) longer top tubes). The BMC Pro Machine was the bike I almost bought when I got the 595. I really liked it, but now, I guess I'm wondering if (like the 595?) other manufacturers haven't moved ahead of it.


----------



## threshold350 (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm still a beginner in all this but when trying out the 09 Noah, it was quite comfortable and it felt FAST! Compared to the G4 with the same components and wheels. The G4 feels sluggish but whenever I check the computer I'm going at the speed I'm expecting. Must be absorbing more road buzz compared to the Noah or the Noah's R-Flow and R-Surface must really work.

There was a Look 595 Confidis I was eyeing at my LBS due to it's aesthetics and plus I kept seeing it leading the pack in the TDF which made me wonder.....

The new BH G5 is coming out soon so I would say check that out when it does. Suppose to be quicker than the G4 and climbs as good as the G4.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

> There was a Look 595 Confidis I was eyeing at my LBS due to it's aesthetics and plus I kept seeing it leading the pack in the TDF which made me wonder.....


Cofidis is a French company riding French bikes, in Tour of France. They should have at least won a stage. Since they couldn't, I assume they were in the break-aways to get at least some sort of recognition. It was a sad day for me to see Thor Hushovd mount a Cervelo after riding a Look for so long.

Now I know not any bike is perfect, but the 595 is legendary and one of the top bikes in the Pro Peloton. I wish one would fit me.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

You might check out the Colnago CX-1. Our team rides em this year and I really like mine. I also have an '08 Ridley Noah...I now keep that one set up as my TT bike, what with the reversable seat 'head' and it's through the headtube cable routing, it's dang good at that job. Before that I had a 585 which I thought was too insubstantial...A little flexy for me (6'1" 165lbs) and too delecate. The CX-1 is a little heavier but it's up to the job of being a dependable race bike everyday and handles great. FWIW...I rode an XL in the 585, a Medium in the Ridley and a "57 in the Colnago...with a 130 stem...I have to say I like having a seatpost..though my Noah, with two seat heads, was easy to swap from TT to road and back....and substantially less money than a 595..


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

> Before that I had a 585 which I thought was too insubstantial...A little flexy for me (6'1" 165lbs) and too delecate.


You must be putting out some serious watts/tourque. 

Strangely, the 585 was enough for Thor Hushovd last year when he rode one in the Paris Roubaix...


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

maximum7 said:


> You must be putting out some serious watts/tourque.
> 
> Strangely, the 585 was enough for Thor Hushovd last year when he rode one in the Paris Roubaix...


 Well yeah, when you get free bikes and your race is over cobbles and dirt, where a superlight frame allows you to toss the bike around more easily and when putting the power to the ground is more a function of how much traction you have rather than how much power you can generate, the 585 might be perfect. Or a Specialized Roubaix with those little rubber shocks in the fork legs..They make special flexy bikes for that race..I'd be surprised if the Look Thor rode was a production frame..I think he'd have trashed a normal 585 over that course with his power..but maybe not.

I really liked my 585, don't get me wrong..Nothing at all wrong with it I just wanted to try a 'sprinter-style' frame for a while. I also felt the 585 was not quite built strong enough to endure a possible crash. The Colnago (CX-1) I am racing now certainly weighs a bit more but it has alloy (titanium) in the wear and high stress areas...Seat tube, head tube, bb shell and dropouts. I don't have to worry much about over-stressing it when I change saddles, wheels, cranks, or put it on a car top rack and drive through a windstorm...I could more likely get right back on and finish a race after a crash on the CX-1..at least that is the reputation that Colnagos have. The downside is it *is* a colnago and everyone gives me grief about racing one...despite them being less expensive than most Looks (the CX-1 is made in the far East)

If I had room and time to ride more than 3 bikes, I would certainly still own my 585. It was perfect for those Saturday club rides and those long mountain centuries. I probably would race it on rough crit or circuit courses...But I sold it while it was still undamaged and I bet the new owner really loves it, too.


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

I second the Ridley's - if ISP's aren't your cup of tea then I guess than rules out both Noah & Helium or the ISP Damocles - still there is Damocles & Excalibur - I had the 08 excalibur but while great for climbing wasn't a great fan of its str8 line speed or maybe it was just my 200+ heft. Damo on the other hand is great I love it - the new 09 Excalibur is 100 g lighter and seemed a lot more beefed up at the BB so maybe a good idea to give it a go - I also have an Orion which i love for an everyday ride - most comfortable ride i've had and that included the previous no 1 - 585.

Noah is a beast though - haven't tried the new 09 version but the 08 was great, a sprinters dream. Helium is a great all rounder offering more comfort but lacks Noah sheer str8 line pace anyway those two are also out of your price range unless you get an 08 Noah, all are great climbers and descenders due to oversized bearing on lower HT (Orion is standard).


----------

